# Please dont call me ugly anyore



## Hayna23 (Sep 13, 2015)

So I am called ugly at least once a week NO LIE!

Here are some really painful recent examples:

1. I am walking to the mall two guys pull up and yell "ewww your ****ing ugly as ****"
2. I am at a bar I pick up purse from under the bar and a guy tells me I am ugly like my purse
3. At a place watching a band and a girl asks me to sit at their table. Her husband tells me to leave because I am too ugly to sit with them
4. a lady at my work made a comment that I am not pretty behind my back
5. my ex best told me i am very weird looking.

Ok so I am starting to cry and cant write anymore. I know I am ugly! Please stop telling me I am ugly it hurts.
I hide in my house and hate to leave. I miss out on everything.
ive tried prayers and wishes but nothing seems to be working.

I wear make up do my hair everyday to try to prevent it but it doesnt help. what can i do ?


----------



## Linzer (Jun 27, 2016)

Thats pretty brutal. I'm sorry that's happening to you. 

Where do you live that people are so open about being rude to others?
You can always try to work out and get a fit body. Your face will change slightly too if thats what you want. 
If you're overweight then you should be doing that anyway just for your own health.


Other than that, I'm honestly not sure what else you can do. You can avoid those places but then you'll be avoiding everything all your life. You could try moving away to somewhere where people aren't such *******s.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

**** them all.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Screw them, they're just a bunch of immature idiots, their lives might be successful but they are pathetic excuses of human beings.


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

You are living in a ****ed up area. I'd suggest moving out of USA and go to Canada. Either Montreal or Vancouver you won't experience bull**** like that.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

You said you know you are ugly. Now most people will say that what others think wont matter and everyone is beautiful in their own way. That is somewhat true, but there is a general understanding what beautiful and ugly is, so there is that as well.

I'm ugly as well, the best thing you can do, what I do, is to wear that like armor(yes I'm quoting game of thrones because it's true.).

Wear it like your armor so it cannot be used to hurt you. When someone tells you that you are ugly, just either ignore it completely or tell them "I know" and move on.

The reason why they tell you this is most likely to hide their flaws or boost their egos by hurting you. If you show no reaction to this comments first of all, you will see how meaningless their opinion is and feel better yourself, and second they will stop making these comments because it wont give them any satisfaction any longer.

Remember, they are not gods, they are not legends, they are not more or less important than you. They are just humans like you. They are entitled to their opinions. But it doesn't, and shouldn't effect your life.

I hope this helps somewhat. Be strong. Live life the way you want to live it.

Cheers.


----------



## LisaWinchester (Aug 14, 2017)

Please know that those comments are NOT your fault. People who gossip about someone behind their back/say mean things to someone are most of the time really insecure and they don't know how to cope with their own insecurity. That has nothing to do with you!

Anyway, I'm sure you're beautiful/handsome. You seem like a great person and if I were you, I would'nt want to change myself for the world. Please try to remind yourself that everyone is beautiful in their own way, and if someone doesn't think you're attractive, than that's their own problem. There are people out there who think you are gorgeous!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hayna23 said:


> 2. I am at a bar I pick up purse from under the bar and a guy tells me I am ugly like my purse
> 3. At a place watching a band and a girl asks me to sit at their table. Her husband tells me to leave because I am too ugly to sit with them


Really, where the **** do you live ?

I would suggest you pray and wish harder as both have a very high success rate when it comes to changing ones appearance


----------



## Nikisadork77 (Sep 9, 2017)

You actually sound very beautiful - I don't know how anyone could be so cruel. I'm so sorry. Writing does help - and truly those disturbed people who could be so heartless will get a lesson in life someday.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

People who blatantly put others on the spot like that need to get their a**es whooped. Especially the couple - what are they going to do when they grow old (if they aren't divorced by then?)


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Hayna23 said:


> I wear make up do my hair everyday to try to prevent it but it doesnt help. what can i do ?


Maybe that's what's causing it. Try a more natural look without a lot of makeup and fancy hairstyle.


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

OMG what the **** is wrong with people. Give me names hun I will cut a *****. (major hugs). I'm not going to comment on your looks because I don't know how you look but it doesn't matter. People who judge people based on their looks are shallow as ****. You are not ugly and don't give anyone the power to call you that. People who make fun of others probably find themselves lacking. If you need makeup/hairstyle advice I can always help  (not saying I am an expert.. just addicted to makeup ). (hugs)


----------



## subjectomitted (Sep 9, 2017)

I've been plagued with acne, crooked teeth and a missing leg, never had someone IRL blatantly say I was ugly. Sure, I see people laugh or point, but not like this. Sounds like your area has some sort of concentration of aspergers' sufferers or something.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Try to ignore those people. And don't ever let them AND yourself tell you that you are ugly. If anything stop agreeing with them and build some self esteem. Have self love. Smile at your beauty. You are unique like everyone in this World


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

RealityoftheSituation said:


> You said you know you are ugly. Now most people will say that what others think wont matter and everyone is beautiful in their own way. That is somewhat true, but there is a general understanding what beautiful and ugly is, so there is that as well.
> 
> I'm ugly as well, the best thing you can do, what I do, is to wear that like armor(yes I'm quoting game of thrones because it's true.).
> 
> ...


The quoted post by RealityoftheSituation is worth repeating. They're shallow, and the real problem is *not* you, it's THEM. We can actually learn to find happiness from within, rather than from others around us.

"Letting go" of any emotional dependency / attachment to others' thoughts and actions outside your control is one of the most important things you can do. It starts with knowing that it's really about *them*, not you, when they do such things.


----------

